# Old Car vs. New Car?



## Aussiest (30 July 2009)

I've been putting this off for a while, but i think it's an interesting topic. The issue of having an old car vs. buying a new car. The question is, why do we really want new cars? Surely they are a waste of money?

The way i see it is:

1. Advantages of an old car:

-no repayments, can own it outright
-doesn't matter if somebody opens their car door on to it, just adds to the "character"!
-who cares, it's only a car, gets you from a to b
-less depreciation

2. Disadvantages of old car:

-target for burglary?
-generally disrespected on the road
-can be money-pit
-embarrassing confused:!)

1. Advantages of new car:

-smells oh so nice when you buy it
-a novelty
-impressive to friends, co workers etc.
-may garner more "respect"
-less of a money pit
-roadworthy
-warranty

2. Disadvantages of a new car:

-repayments (unless own outright) - agh!
-novelty wears off
-some A$$ is likely to smash it 6 months after you get it 

I don't know, i think i'll keep dreaming.

What do you think? Are you happy with your old bomb, or do you want a new one? What are the merits of an old car vs. a new car


----------



## moXJO (30 July 2009)

Aussiest said:


> I've been putting this off for a while, but i think it's an interesting topic. The issue of having an old car vs. buying a new car. The question i ask, is why do we really want new cars? Surely they are a waste of money?




For the 50% tax deduction that business owners get. 

I'm still happy driving my old ute around even though I updated the other work vehicles. Was looking at a new 4x4 ute but I just can't justify the price of tritons/hilux. They are flimsy, uncomfortable and flimsy crap. The others are not much better. Don't like getting bogged in my 2wd in the middle of nowhere though.


----------



## ajjack (30 July 2009)

Yeah, if the old car is roadworthy, but how many are?

The main reason I drive a modern is the safety angle eg.
air bags, stability control, ABS, etc.


----------



## steve999 (30 July 2009)

Buy a 1-2 year old car. That way it's still fairly new, should be under warranty but quite a few $ off brand new. Assuming buying as an individual not a business etc it makes the most sense to me.


----------



## chrislp (30 July 2009)

My first car was an old money pit, spent thousands on repairs & sold it for less.

My second car was a brand new one which I still drive today after 7 years & have not had to replace any mechanical parts except for a battery, tyres & front brakes.

To me the novelty of a new car wore off after 2 years which seems a pretty decent amount of time.

After these experiences I would only buy a new car (as long as it's Japanese) and never buy a used/old car. Can't beat reliability.

Not to mention I loathe people with smelly cars, especially diesels, worse than smoking IMO.


----------



## theasxgorilla (30 July 2009)

There is a middle ground.  Buy a car that is a few years old, but has done low k's and has a good service history. 

The biggest challenge in Aust is the financing.  

If you have a mortgage, try to use a facility that allows you to finance at, or near, your home loan interest rate.  Otherwise, it's friggin' highway robbery what banks try to change down-under for a "car loan", and worse still for a "personal loan".


----------



## Sean K (30 July 2009)

Buy both and just think about the positives of each. 

I doubt the old car will get driven much though.


----------



## Mr J (30 July 2009)

Aussiest said:


> 2. Disadvantages of a new car:
> 
> -repayments (unless own outright) - agh!
> -novelty wears off
> -some A$$ is likely to smash it 6 months after you get it




You forgot depreciation. I'd look at cars 3-5 years old, or even older. It's not old if the car has good build quality and is in good condition. A Toyota Supra for example is 11+ years old, but I imagine it would run forever.


----------



## Bafana (30 July 2009)

If you do a lot of driving like myself (over 1250 km a week) a new car becomes an obvious choice as you want the thing to run every time you need it - Reliability. You also want fuel economy (which tends to go down in older cars). On top of that the new car feel last for a fair while, at least a couple of years for me anyway.

Repayments suck but what to do? That's life and if you work it in with your fuel, insurances, maintenance under tax effective you get some benefits that side.

That said I hit a 7 ft something old gray two days ago so feeling the new car smash repairs blues now. My insurer, GIO was great and I am in a same model Budget rental for 14 days right now. Always tick the hire car and windscreen boxes on comprehensive auto insurances. Sure it cost more but makes your life a hell of a lot easier when something goes pear shaped.


----------



## johenmo (30 July 2009)

If you're gonna go for a used car, buy the Dog & Lemon Guide to steer away from the bad ones.

Buying one a couple of years old can save some depreciation loss but check it against new ones anyway.  The only new cars I've had were part of the salary package.  Others have been 2+ years.  We've had a couple of Toyotas and they so/have run well.


----------



## tech/a (30 July 2009)

steve999 said:


> Buy a 1-2 year old car. That way it's still fairly new, should be under warranty but quite a few $ off brand new. Assuming buying as an individual not a business etc it makes the most sense to me.






chrislp said:


> My first car was an old money pit, spent thousands on repairs & sold it for less.
> 
> My second car was a brand new one which I still drive today after 7 years & have not had to replace any mechanical parts except for a battery, tyres & front brakes.
> 
> ...




These sum it up for me.
Only I buy *NEAR* new cars and have a buyer pick them up at auction
$300/car fee.
I pick Model/Make/Milage/Amount I wish to invest and fuel type.
We have 10 in the fleet.
Off he goes to here.

http://www.auctions.sa.gov.au/

2 yr old Commodores for $16,000 with $8k for the old ones now 6 yrs old.
After depreciation ---no brainer at these lease rates!

No good if you want a Porshe!


----------



## explod (30 July 2009)

On my retirement 11 years ago my wife and I purchased a 180E Merc for $33,000 had 80,000 on the clock, we still have it, goes like a dream, 10 litres to 100k is still ok.  Others who brought holdens or fords new are on thier third car since.  Only breakdown was power steering pump some 6 years back.   It still looks good, came with mag wheels.   Serviced every 10,000k average $340 each time.

I also have a Toyota ute, 8 years, second hand, $4,000 has run like a dream.  Service it myself.   Good second hand vehicles well chosen  are far ahead IMHO


----------



## trainspotter (30 July 2009)

Nothing better than a concourse condition 1973 V8 Triumph Stag in fire engine red. Oldie but a bloody beauty ! Always had second hand cars, generally 2 years old and about 20,000 kms. Full service history, excellent condition, yadda yadda yadda. Bought one from a deceased estate once. 1991 Toyota Camry CSi SV21 sedan. Magnificent little motor car. Still see it driving around town today. Turns out one of my mates daughter bought it off the fella I sold it to. Never had a spanner on it.

In saying all this I bought the V8 Toyota Landcruiser GXL100 series brand new for tax purposes. GST claim, depreciation etc. Gave it to the wife to drive. I get to put fuel in it and clean it. Drive it to the workshop to be serviced. Ho hum ... such is life.


----------



## prawn_86 (30 July 2009)

Obviously im only young so not in a position for a new car anway, but i barely drive (i would do less than 50 kms per week), and i have a 1993 hyundai and it runs like a charm. I have had it for 7 years now, and this year was the first time i had to do anything aside from service it, which was replace the started motor (only fair after all that time).

From my experience i would happily keep buying 2nd hand cars. Im not that into the 'image' side of things from cars, as i never drive the thing anyway.


----------



## Aussiest (30 July 2009)

Most of these answers remind me that a car is "needs" based rather than being all about image, which is good. Love the idea about the tax break, pity you can't get it on a 2-3 yr old model.


----------



## jono1887 (30 July 2009)

kennas said:


> Buy both and just think about the positives of each.
> 
> I doubt the old car will get driven much though.




wouldnt $$ be an issue here...


----------



## ajjack (30 July 2009)

You are right there Aussie, the hack car is primarily needs based.
If you want the 'image', or like tinkering, then buy a second
car for that purpose.

Thats why I have a recent 4x4 for commuting, and a shed full
of vintage/classics to play around with.


----------



## nunthewiser (30 July 2009)

tech/a said:


> These sum it up for me.
> Only I buy *NEAR* new cars and have a buyer pick them up at auction
> $300/car fee.
> I pick Model/Make/Milage/Amount I wish to invest and fuel type.
> ...




yawn.............. please provide financial statements to validate these claims 


on a side note yes gov auctions and tender processes are often a great way to pick up a bargain


----------



## gooner (30 July 2009)

Got a Toyota Kluger that we bought new five years ago when the first baby came along - got it on a 1 year salary package to save some tax. It has two fold down seats in the back which turns it into a seven seater for when we have all 5 of us and the oldies in the car.  Only car we have and we do 8,000 kms a year.  Runs well and can't see me replacing it for a very long time, possibly when kids leave home and no longer need such a big car.

At that time would look at buying second hand due to less depreciation in value


----------



## awg (30 July 2009)

You can work it out based on your mileage, and depreciation.

I never buy new as depreciation is by far the biggest cost.

2 to 5 yr old if you know what you are doing.

I would never own another Ford, as the build quality is poor.

I have owned many cars, even up to 40 yr old, doing my own maintenance.

You cant maintain the newer ones at all

Modern safety features are a must if you have others in car

Best vehicle I owned was a 25 yr old International Scout 4WD, 345cu V8.

Gas powered, cost me $1500, owed me nothing when I sold it 10 yrs later for $1000.

Was built as a Truck, with truck components, for a life span of 1,000,000km

It was massive, and battered looking, no-one ever hassled me on the road, they always gave way at roundabouts, merging.. haha.

I like Toyota cars, so reliable


----------



## Aussiest (30 July 2009)

awg said:


> no-one ever hassled me on the road, they always gave way at roundabouts, merging.. haha.




I love that! 

I'm moving more and more away from the "image" nonsense as i get older.

Quite frankly, i am sick of paying "at fault" insurance premiums when it wasn't even my fault. That's what i had to go through with my lovely "new" cars!

Dislaimer: i do sometimes fantasize about a newy, but i am probably too lazy to get one.


----------



## Ashsaege (30 July 2009)

I've got a 98 Toyota Camry Vienta which has just done 200,000kms.
Still drives very good, very smooth. Though i have noticed the fuel economy is dropping a bit.
The car has been extremely reliable, it has never broken down. had a few things replaced on it... starter motor, wheel bearing, tires etc but it didn't cost an arm an leg. It's been in my family since it was brand new.

Though i wouldn't mind updating my car. I've been looking at all sorts of cars from hilux's, to mini cooper s's, to alfa romeo 147 gta's. All around the 2004 models with 30,000-70,000kms. I wouldn't call myself a rev head at all, but i do enjoy watching top gear which influences me a bit!

For any car that i want it would cost around 20-25k... and i would have to take out a 15k loan... which isn't something that i wouldn't really want to do!


----------



## wayneL (30 July 2009)

trainspotter said:


> Nothing better than a concourse condition 1973 V8 Triumph Stag in fire engine red. Oldie but a bloody beauty !




I reckon trainspotter has the best idea. My old man had a burgundy coloured one. He thrashed the **** out of it. 

I helped. 

Saw a nice one in Putney Hight Street the other day, first one for a very long time.

Noice!


----------



## Aussiest (30 July 2009)

My parents have a Camry as well and it seems reliable. Not sure how old it is but i'm sure they've had it for 10+ years.

If i bought a new car, i'd spend no more than 25k and a 10-15 k deposit also. The partner might be getting a company car if gets f2f sales job, or else i will wait till i'm a property owner again. Apart from that, i sometimes think about it, but try not to be impulsive because you can lose so much on it...


----------



## awg (30 July 2009)

Aussiest said:


> I love that!
> 
> I'm moving more and more away from the "image" nonsense as i get older.
> 
> ...




I didnt add the extra cost of insurance on new, good point

The worst thing I could ever do was turn up in my 1973 V12 Jag, cost me $6000, but people used to think I must be uber rich, and expected me to pay accordingly. They would be driving a 30k Commodore. Go figure

One of the wealthiest guys I know, never seen him out of singlets and shorts, drives an old ute. 

He gets a good price when he buys property!

If you live in Sydney, every second car has unrepaired dents and scrapes.
Not good on nice new vehicles

I typically buy an older vehicle and depreciate it to near zero over 5 to 10 years.

Not as practical if you have limited understanding of motor vehicles

As I have kids, they tend to depreciate newer cars rather badly, need to balance safety features though

Corrosion is a big problem, as I live by the sea, one reason for no Fords


----------



## Aussiest (30 July 2009)

awg said:


> The worst thing I could ever do was turn up in my 1973 V12 Jag, cost me $6000, but people used to think I must be uber rich,




That's another point.

Btw, they drive like maniacs in Sydney. No wonder there are so many unrepaired dents.


----------



## trainspotter (30 July 2009)

Best ever car was a 1976 TX Gemini Sedan. Bought it for $700.00. Regularly on two wheels and often sideways. Absolute screamer of a car. Just put fuel in it and go.


----------



## Boggo (30 July 2009)

Aussiest said:


> If i bought a new car, *i'd spend no more than 25k* and a 10-15 k deposit also. The partner might be getting a company car if gets f2f sales job, or else i will wait till i'm a property owner again. Apart from that, i sometimes think about it, but try not to be impulsive because you can lose so much on it...




aussie, instead of spending that amount on a new car, spend the same amount on a quality second hand car, Honda Civic, VW Golf, Subaru etc, something along those lines.

In 5 years from now the quality second hand car will be worth more than the new mass produced el cheapo car and you will have much better reliability along the way.

One of the problems I see with some of the current manufacturers is that they turn out a newer version of each model every 6 months or sometimes less, this just erodes the value of their previous versions, Toyota and Mazda constantly do this.

If I was thinking about a new Toyota I buy a second hand Toyota Lexus instead, it will retain its value for longer.

Then again you could buy a Volvo, they are built tough to protect Volvo drivers from Volvo drivers 

Disclaimer, I have only had Honda's since 1991, new and second hand.


----------



## awg (30 July 2009)

Something to bear in mind, especially Euro cars, also Jap.

They only need to make spare parts for 7 years.

Spare parts on most Euro cars after that will break yr heart.

You can get Holden parts much cheaper.

As most of yr long-term maintenance is consumables like brake parts, suspension components, water pumps, etc, this cost can be very high

Engines and Trannies should last 250k+

Another bugbear of mine is low-profile tyres

Cost the earth, feel every bump on the road, one curb shot and they are trashed, they wear quicker than most...the handling advantages are overstated, unless you can drive like the Stig


----------



## gav (30 July 2009)

trainspotter said:


> Best ever car was a 1976 TX Gemini Sedan. Bought it for $700.00. Regularly on two wheels and often sideways. Absolute screamer of a car. Just put fuel in it and go.




That was my Dad's first car, and he drove it in a similar fashion to you.  He never lets an opportunity pass to tell us one of his many "Gemini" stories...


----------



## Sunder (30 July 2009)

I advocate 3 year old car as well. I got a Mazda 6 MPS with every option at less than half the original RRP and 60,000km on the clock. With Mazda's build quality, I wouldn't expect any major problems until 10 years.

4 hours with a random orbital polisher and the thing looks showroom new.


----------



## Datsun Disguise (30 July 2009)

Boggo said:


> Then again you could buy a Volvo, they are built tough to protect Volvo drivers from Volvo drivers




We just handed off our old 96 Camry wagon to my sister who needed a car - it looked like crap, my wife used to wear a wig, and groucho glasses/nose/moustache combo to drive it. But it still drove beautifully, had plenty of power and all I ever did was change 1 oil filter and put in a 5 litres of home brand oil!!! In 5 years! I remember reading a motoring journalist talking about how he had just bought the same model camry "because they still go, even after you've put an axe through the engine block". Have to agree, great car - from a reliability perspective.

BUT  - no airbags, no power windows, an awful after market cruise control and i got sick of the questions from my daughter about why everyone ELSE had a shiny car but we didn't. (didn't much like looking at the wife dressed up as groucho either..)

SO Bought a 2004 Volvo S60 AWD - magnificent. All the safety equipment, lovely cream leather interior, 2.5 litre turbo, great economy, fantastic stereo, and looks like it has only recently rolled out of the showroom. Someone forked out around $75k for it about the same time I bought the camry second hand and we got it for $17.5k on the road with 12 months rego. I know no-one will want to buy it off us but that's OK I'm not planning on selling it for years and lets face it dropping $10k over 5 years in depreciation is nothing to sweat over. The plan is to trade in to a current model S80 in about five years time - no-one wants those either! 

So if you are going to get a new car - for your wallets sake do not buy a volvo!!


----------



## trainspotter (30 July 2009)

gav said:


> That was my Dad's first car, and he drove it in a similar fashion to you.  He never lets an opportunity pass to tell us one of his many "Gemini" stories...




And so he shouldn't ! Mighty car that had the sweetest 4 speed synchromesh gearbox that was clean and tight. Massive Isuzu 1.6 litre 4 pot that redlined hard and quickly. Totally driveable when drifting. (before drifiting even became a sport) and totally cop proof. "No officer, this little car, no way could it leave black marks like that!"


----------



## nunthewiser (30 July 2009)

Datsun 1600 

brings a tear to my eye ...... drifts , skipping salt pans , caning the living daylights out of it trying to see when it popped ....... used to go places 4wd,s shuddered to think about then 2 blokes would pick up the back end and move it if it was bogged 

bulletproof 

they just dont make em like that anymore


----------



## Datsun Disguise (30 July 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> Datsun 1600
> 
> brings a tear to my eye ...... drifts , skipping salt pans , caning the living daylights out of it trying to see when it popped ....... used to go places 4wd,s shuddered to think about then 2 blokes would pick up the back end and move it if it was bogged
> 
> ...




Ah yes - the mighty P510 - still have mine in the garage under an inch of dust, will bring her back to life one day....

Recall towing my mates 60's ski boat from Melbourne to Cobram and back again with it, wasn't until  the following week that the diff blew up, and then I still managed to drive it for a month or so before she stopped moving, luckliy just out the front of home. She had a way of looking after me like that. I recall the fitting for the oil pressure gauge breaking, which meant litres of oil pumped out ontop the road and my rear tyres, again just a few meters up the road from home.

I'm sure all I need is new battery a couple of encouraging words and a twist of the key and she'll be off and going again.

Best thing about 1600's was that just about any part from any other Datsun just bolts straight on - bigger brakes? 240k struts calipers & 240Z finned alloy drums, bigger diff? R180 or 200 will go straight in? more power - 200b 2 litre with the 180b SSS head bolted on (along with the twin SU's). more gears? 5 speed from a Z car. Lowered? chop the fronts and drop in a set of 240k rear springs.

But I'm rambling.


----------



## nunthewiser (30 July 2009)

tech/a said:


> These sum it up for me.
> Only I buy *NEAR* new cars and have a buyer pick them up at auction
> $300/car fee.
> I pick Model/Make/Milage/Amount I wish to invest and fuel type.
> ...






nunthewiser said:


> yawn.............. please provide financial statements to validate these claims
> 
> 
> on a side note yes gov auctions and tender processes are often a great way to pick up a bargain




yep vivid imagination indeed


----------



## Aussiest (30 July 2009)

My favourite car ever was an old friend's parents' Torana. I loved that thing. It looked like this, but was olive green with a white vinyl roof. So camp...


----------



## awg (30 July 2009)

Datsun Disguise said:


> SO Bought a 2004 Volvo S60 AWD - magnificent. All the safety equipment, lovely cream leather interior, 2.5 litre turbo, great economy, fantastic stereo, and looks like it has only recently rolled out of the showroom. Someone forked out around $75k for it about the same time I bought the camry second hand and we got it for $17.5k on the road with 12 months rego. I know no-one will want to buy it off us but that's OK I'm not planning on selling it for years and lets face it dropping $10k over 5 years in depreciation is nothing to sweat over. The plan is to trade in to a current model S80 in about five years time - no-one wants those either!
> 
> So if you are going to get a new car - for your wallets sake do not buy a volvo!!




Damm, thats good buying!...is that from a dealer?

I would need to overcome my prejudice

Q: What is the dif between a Volvo and a porcupine
A: Porcupine has the pr!cks on the outside


----------



## Datsun Disguise (30 July 2009)

awg said:


> Damm, thats good buying!...is that from a dealer?
> 
> I would need to overcome my prejudice
> 
> ...




Yeah from a dealer - I'm sure that you could pretty easily pick one up for the same price privately. I reckon volvo buyers are generally so conservative that they'd never think about buying a used car, hence terrible re-sale.

I'm learning to love life as a pr!ck too so it's all roses!!! Now I understand why Kyle Sandilands practices so hard - not sure if he's got a volvo though...


----------



## Datsun Disguise (30 July 2009)

Aussiest said:


> My favourite car ever was an old friend's parents' Torana. I loved that thing. It looked like this, but was olive green with a white vinyl roof. So camp...
> 
> View attachment 32013




I've always loved the Torana's - nearly bought an xu-1 years ago, also nearly got an rx3, a gtv v6, a genuine xb cobra (before they got expensive - damn!!). I've just realised I'm a bloody tyre kicker!!!


----------



## Smurf1976 (30 July 2009)

Bought a new car 9 years ago and still have it. I plan to keep it until either it starts to become unreliable or I need a different type of vehicle.

Overall, this strategy seems to be working reasonably well financially so far with the only things done to it being routine servicing, new tyres, one new battery and new wiper blades. Yes there's a fair bit of depreciation on a new car, but spread over 10, 15 or 20 years it becomes a fairly small annual cost. 

Reliability is a must as far as I'm concerned, hence I'm not too keen on certain well known local cars simply for that reason. Parts may be cheap, but that's not much help when you're stuck in the middle of nowhere. And I hate fixing cars anyway - it's about the only practical task I'll willingly pay someone else to do.

My next car will also probably be new, though hopefully I won't need to buy one for a few years yet. No prizes for guessing that I'm no car fanatic. It's just another machine as is the fridge and the oven - I'll get a new one when I need to, not just because it's a few years old.


----------



## disarray (30 July 2009)

the premium you pay for "new" isn't worth it imo. a few years old is fine as long as it has been maintained and you give the car a good going over (or get the NRMA to do it) before you buy it. another one for the "few years old" camp.


----------



## Julia (30 July 2009)

I bet I can claim the distinction of driving the oldest car on this forum.
1990 Mazda 626 Hatch, only done 74,000kms and I've probably not spent more than $2000 on it all up.  

Don't do any long distances (well, obviously) and nearly always have the dog in it.  Ergo, dog hair throughout and dribble down the windows.

If I were to replace it with a new car what would you knowledgeable people suggest?  I don't like really small cars and it has to be suitable for a big dog.
The current one has the back seats folded down flat so is like a station wagon.

Budget if buying something new would be around the $30K mark.
Suggestions?
Or should I just hold on to this until it falls apart?  Not showing any signs of so doing at this stage and has way the best air con of any car I've ever had.


----------



## ginar (30 July 2009)

Datsun Disguise said:


> I've always loved the Torana's - nearly bought an xu-1 years ago, also nearly got an rx3, a gtv v6, a genuine xb cobra (before they got expensive - damn!!). I've just realised I'm a bloody tyre kicker!!!




i have a LX SS 5litre hatchback torana i bought in 1995 for 10k , now worth 75k . absolutely amazes me , might sell it when they crack 100k and go on a world holiday


----------



## Sunder (31 July 2009)

Julia said:


> If I were to replace it with a new car what would you knowledgeable people suggest?




A couple suggestions 

1. If your dog doesn't scratch, leather doesn't absorb dog smells. But it gets scratched easily by pets.

2. For 30k, I'd recommend going a near new Mazda 6. You've obviously loved your old 626, and I very much love my Mazda 6 MPS (the sports version of the Mazda 6)


----------



## Datsun Disguise (31 July 2009)

Julia said:


> Budget if buying something new would be around the $30K mark.
> Suggestions?
> Or should I just hold on to this until it falls apart?  Not showing any signs of so doing at this stage and has way the best air con of any car I've ever had.




If you don't care about driving an old car then just keep it until it becomes unreliable - you might get upset with dog dribble and hair all over a shiny new car!!

A tip for finding a used car to buy - go to one of the internet car sites, carsales, drive, carpoint etc and leave the brand of car blank then just enter in the things you want - 3 years old, auto, leather seats, station wagon, tow bar or whatever and the range you are looking at spending (keep it within a $10k window and hit search. You will see cars that you've never considered before and a few bargains will pop up. My mate bought a Mercedes ML270 (diesel 4wd) that way for a song.


----------



## shag (31 July 2009)

Julia said:


> I bet I can claim the distinction of driving the oldest car on this forum.
> 1990 Mazda 626 Hatch, only done 74,000kms and I've probably not spent more than $2000 on it all up.
> 
> Don't do any long distances (well, obviously) and nearly always have the dog in it.  Ergo, dog hair throughout and dribble down the windows.
> ...




wrong ive got a 87 vl holden-the 3l nissan donkey model
cant bring myself to sell it
still goes like stink considering.


----------



## Julia (31 July 2009)

Thanks Sunder and D. Disguise for suggestions.

The bit about the dog slobbering over new car and filling it with hair does get to me.   She's just being a dog and I don't want to start not taking her because I'm fussing about a car.

And yes, I'd go for Mazda again.  I'm just completely out of touch with the car world and wondered if there was something else I should consider if I do it.


----------



## Timmy (31 July 2009)

Julia said:


> 1990 Mazda 626 Hatch, only done 74,000kms




Must say I am gobsmacked.  That's about 4,000 km a year!

At that rate Julia the car has another 40 years left in it, easily.  And more.

If you are happy with it, keep it.


----------



## ojm (31 July 2009)

Julia said:


> Thanks Sunder and D. Disguise for suggestions.
> 
> The bit about the dog slobbering over new car and filling it with hair does get to me.   She's just being a dog and I don't want to start not taking her because I'm fussing about a car.
> 
> And yes, I'd go for Mazda again.  I'm just completely out of touch with the car world and wondered if there was something else I should consider if I do it.





My mum got a brand new Getz for her dogs. Just got a special dog blanket thing that attaches to the seats, and put some more on the floor. When the blankets are taken out, its still like new (apart from the wet dog smell  ).


----------



## Julia (31 July 2009)

Timmy said:


> Must say I am gobsmacked.  That's about 4,000 km a year!
> 
> At that rate Julia the car has another 40 years left in it, easily.  And more.
> 
> If you are happy with it, keep it.



Yep, I know it's unusual, Timmy.  Any long distances, it's someone else's car.
It's still pretty much fine for my purposes, I guess.   Just feel a bit odd having a 20 year old car.  Maybe just feel it's a long time since I had a new car.



ojm said:


> My mum got a brand new Getz for her dogs. Just got a special dog blanket thing that attaches to the seats, and put some more on the floor. When the blankets are taken out, its still like new (apart from the wet dog smell  ).



How does she get the dog hair out of blankets?   German Shepherd hair winds through that sort of material and you have to pick it out hair by hair.
I have the back seats down flat and a large piece of vinyl covering.  Quick to vacuum and wash.  Never allow wet dog in car or house.


----------



## veni_vedi_vici (1 August 2009)

As my law lecturer told us, "the best part (once your employed) is buying that shiny new BMW". He was serious and I can't say on this forum what I think of him. 

V


----------



## Smurf1976 (1 August 2009)

Timmy said:


> Must say I am gobsmacked.  That's about 4,000 km a year!



My car's just about due for it's 6 monthly service. I might have to go for a decent drive first though - otherwise they're going to think I'm rather strange having travelled only 1100 km in the past 6 months.

I don't drive to work, live near the shops and so on. So a car's something I really only use on weekends anyway. And with all the rain we've been having plus some work I'm doing around the house I've been home more than usual, hence the very low km. Normally it's still only 5000 - 7000 km a year though.


----------



## trainspotter (1 August 2009)

Instead of getting a hot rod and a bit on the side I decided to bypass the midlife crisis and get me one of these shopping gophers. Cops leave you alone, people get out of your way, gauranteed traffic stopper! Helps if you wear a big floppy hat and let a bit of saliva dribble off your chin as well.


----------



## chode84 (1 August 2009)

We got both of our current cars off ebay.  A 97 excel and 94 Magna. $4500 for both and never had a problem with either. Magna has cruise control, alloys and new cd player and excel had brand new tyres and a full year rego plus its easy on the fuel.

The only time Im going to buy a new car is when I have ample disposable income to do so. Its pretty low on the priority list. Like others have said, as long as it gets you from A to B. 

The thing with luxury cars too is that everyone else who sees you driving it thinks you look like a knob. Which is ironic as people generally buy them to look good.


----------



## ajjack (2 August 2009)

Hey trainman, instead of a hot rod or a shopping cart, heres a better
idea.   Why not get a Segway.

They are not easy to obtain, and they are damn expensive,
but one thing for sure ... you will be the only kid on the block
to have one!

Saw one in action recently, and found it an amazing toy.
Just what's needed to avoid that mid life crisis!

Check them out on Google.


----------



## fodder-oz (2 August 2009)

trainspotter said:


> Nothing better than a concourse condition 1973 V8 Triumph Stag in fire engine red. Oldie but a bloody beauty ! Always had second hand cars, generally 2 years old and about 20,000 kms. Full service history, excellent condition, yadda yadda yadda. Bought one from a deceased estate once. 1991 Toyota Camry CSi SV21 sedan. Magnificent little motor car. Still see it driving around town today. Turns out one of my mates daughter bought it off the fella I sold it to. Never had a spanner on it.
> 
> In saying all this I bought the V8 Toyota Landcruiser GXL100 series brand new for tax purposes. GST claim, depreciation etc. Gave it to the wife to drive. I get to put fuel in it and clean it. Drive it to the workshop to be serviced. Ho hum ... such is life.





I know what you mean by a triumph red stag, my dad owned one when we were kids. Nothing better then sitting in it with the top down doing 180 clicks on the freeway. Those things look great and go really well. My dad got rid of it unfortunately just before me and my brother got our license he didnt want us to drive it, was to quick for a new driver.. but loved that car.


----------



## Savoy Special (2 August 2009)

Hey Spoticus (Trainspotter),

A mate told me once he saw someone who was on a gopher which had a complete perspex cover over it that had tipped over on 1 side.

Because it fell over on the side door side, he was stuck in there and it took a couple of them to get him up.Apparently the man was liquered up and just ran down the curb at the wrong angle and it tipped.

I showed him your photo!!!

Did you get rid of the cover because of that experience or was the photo taken before you put the cover on??


----------



## Miner (2 August 2009)

Julia said:


> Thanks Sunder and D. Disguise for suggestions.
> 
> The bit about the dog slobbering over new car and filling it with hair does get to me.   She's just being a dog and I don't want to start not taking her because I'm fussing about a car.
> 
> And yes, I'd go for Mazda again.  I'm just completely out of touch with the car world and wondered if there was something else I should consider if I do it.




Julia

I am throwing few suggestions which you probably know already

Mazda 6 still a good car. Please consider buying the demo cars with low km driven. 

I always negotiate to ask for at least *three addtional  free services (Saves $950 or so)  and extended warranty ($1250 for $30000 priced car) .* They are wonderful and normally the dealers conceal a hefty commission on extended warranty. So drive your dollar. 

Carsales.com.au or redbook.com.au  or glass guide are excellent source of knowing old car values. Red book is a bit conservative valuation. If you pay some $12 an approximate price of your old car valuation is available. 

It is not a very fancy car like Mazda but KIA Carnival is a good value for money at $29 K with no more to pay. Your dog will be happy with plenty of space. But it is no where near to Mazda 6

Camry 4 cylinder auto  will be available easily at the price range  you mentioned. 

Or simply give yourself a break - buy SAAB 9-5 (no new model has come since last 8 months)  but  2004 model cars  would be available at around $28,000 - with 6 stack, air con and good pick up. Dealer executive models give excellent value Consider trading at a negotiated price. (My wife mostly drives this one and we bought it about 4 years back - very happy with the car and service)


----------



## Aussiest (2 August 2009)

chode84 said:


> The thing with luxury cars too is that everyone else who sees you driving it thinks you look like a knob. Which is ironic as people generally buy them to look good.




I'd never been so scared on the road until i bought a brand new Mazda 3. Even freaked out every time a bike rider went passed for fear of getting it scatched. Then i downgraded to a Honda. Got sick of getting scraped by irresponsible drivers, so finally decided to buy a "nurses car", a 1993 Corolla. It lacks LED lights and the bells and whistles. but i've grown accustomed to it now. I don't care what people think anymore, i just drive it, and take delight in terrorizing the occassional Merc driver. Lol...


----------



## ajjack (2 August 2009)

No need to downgrade ... do a course on defensive driving
and get yourself a right proper 4 wheeler.

Something like a Nissan X-Trail, Suzuki Grand Vitara or even 
a Toyota Rav4.  There's lots around so they cant be that bad.
You will command more respect from other road users that way.

It happened to me.


----------



## gooner (2 August 2009)

chode84 said:


> The thing with luxury cars too is that everyone else who sees you driving it thinks you look like a knob. Which is ironic as people generally buy them to look good.




In my experience, they often actually are knobs too.  Road rage and illegal driving (transit lanes etc) always seems disproportionally performed by 
Merc and BMW drivers.

It's that sense of entitlement that there time is so much more important than yours.


----------



## Bafana (2 August 2009)

Seems like I am loner buying new cars...

As I see it I spend over 3 hrs a day in it so I may as well have a nice one. Same logic applies to big screen TV's. If you like watching movies and spending time, buy the biggest and best. If you like watching the O'Rielly Factor and Red Eye in between working, sleeping and playing with the kids buy a small TV.

Surely there are new car enthusiasts on the forum


----------



## trainspotter (2 August 2009)

Savoy Special said:


> Hey Spoticus (Trainspotter),
> 
> A mate told me once he saw someone who was on a gopher which had a complete perspex cover over it that had tipped over on 1 side.
> 
> ...




They do have a tendency to tip over when you hit a kerb at high speed (8km/h) when liqoured up on RED WINE. Hence why no plastic cover for this little drinker.

A Segway ???? Not bad,  not bad at all. Might trade the gopher in for one.


----------



## nunthewiser (2 August 2009)

Bafana said:


> Surely there are new car enthusiasts on the forum




yes , have purchased a few new cars over the years ...... PURELY FOR TAX REASONS ONLY

yes its lovely being the "first owner" but that is a large price to pay when one can buy a 2 /3 yr old vehicle for a massive discount on brand new retail price

for value i would not consider buying a brand new car as a personal purchase


----------



## cutz (2 August 2009)

Although i got a new car for the misses recently i wouldn't bother with one myself, especially since touch parking is the go with the older generation.

Had first hand experience on the weekend, when i confronted the person the reply was "but i was going slow"

See it happen all the time.


----------



## matty2.0 (2 August 2009)

couldn't care what people thought of my car.
Anyone who spends a fortune on a car is probably a financial idiot. 
i would rather invest the money in property or equities. 

My car is ugly, but your house is even uglier. 
Living in the city, it's all about public transport anyways. So that's that really.


----------



## cutz (2 August 2009)

matty2.0 said:


> couldn't care what people thought of my car.
> Anyone who spends a fortune on a car is probably a financial idiot.
> i would rather invest the money in property or equities.
> 
> ...




Yeah but it's all about relativity matty,

A fortune to you may be a pittance to someone else.


----------



## Smurf1976 (2 August 2009)

ajjack said:


> You will command more respect from other road users that way.



For years I drove on the same road to and from work every day at the same times. 

Drive a normal car and I'd be tailgated simply for sitting on the speed limit heading up a steep hill. Yes I'd be in the right lane (of 2), but only because I was legitimately overtaking slower vehicles in the left lane. Trucks, buses etc really struggle on this hill - anything down to 20 km/h (speed limit is 80) would not be unusual as it's fairly steep and quite long.

Drive a ute with a very solid steel flat tray, lots of stuff on the back and some flashing beacons and I'd never be tailgated or receive any other kind of road rage despite driving at the same speed, in the same lane and at the same time. Not sure what aspect of the vehicle influenced other drivers, but something sure did. I've since moved and no longer travel that way but it was a very consistent pattern of driver behaviour.


----------



## mini696 (2 August 2009)

Without reading through the older posts yet (so excuse me if this has been stated before), my biggest opinion is this;

The advantage of purchasing an old car has been greatly reduced since a roadworthy was made mandatory.  Back a few years I would buy a bomb for next to no money (I think the most I paid was $350) and run it into the ground.

My theory was that a new car (even the cheaper ones) cost a lot to run. Looking at some sites that do all the sums for you an average car per week (including replayments, depreciation, insurance, rego, maintenence etc), would cost in excess of $150.

By purchasing a "time bomb" you could run it for a month, or a year or two, not have to maintain it, repair it and you would be so far ahead of the game in overall cost.  Quite often you could sell it for more or less the same price you got it for.  Or just take off the plates and leave it where it broke down LOL.

Just my thought on the subject.


----------



## matty2.0 (2 August 2009)

Cars depreciate at a rate of 15-20% for the first 3 years. 
Might as well go to the Casino and have fun ... you'll "look good" that way too.


----------



## nunthewiser (2 August 2009)

matty2.0 said:


> Cars depreciate at a rate of 15-20% for the first 3 years.
> Might as well go to the Casino and have fun ... you'll "look good" that way too.




no offense intended but im finding your posts immature , offensive to my intelligence and a complete bunch of crap 

whats the current depreciation on a new suit ?

on a new computer ?

new set of golf  clubs ?

who the hell are you to give ppl here crap on how they should spend there cash ?

grow up


----------



## nunthewiser (2 August 2009)

matty2.0 said:


> couldn't care what people thought of my car.
> Anyone who spends a fortune on a car is probably a financial idiot.
> i would rather invest the money in property or equities.
> 
> ...






matty2.0 said:


> Cars depreciate at a rate of 15-20% for the first 3 years.
> Might as well go to the Casino and have fun ... you'll "look good" that way too.




financial idiot eh ?

um please go chat to an accountant in regards to tax breaks for business and vehicle purchases 

not just now but in the past ....

anyways why am i even responding ..makes me just as silly


----------



## Awesomandy (2 August 2009)

Bafana said:


> As I see it I spend over 3 hrs a day in it so I may as well have a nice one.




Not many people drive that much though. 
Well, I bought a new car, and spend 3 hours a month in it. To this day, I'm still wondering why I did that.


----------



## trainspotter (2 August 2009)

Got to admit the tax benefits on a new vehicle are pretty enticing and the smell ........ mmmmmmmmmm that new car smell just can't be beat. IMO. The warranty is another factor. 5 years and 100,000 kms is pretty good as well. It depends on your circumstances I guess and what is applicable to your situation.


----------



## ojm (2 August 2009)

Julia said:


> How does she get the dog hair out of blankets?   German Shepherd hair winds through that sort of material and you have to pick it out hair by hair.
> I have the back seats down flat and a large piece of vinyl covering.  Quick to vacuum and wash.  Never allow wet dog in car or house.




I think she just puts it in the washing machine. And when it gets really bad, throws it out and gets a new one. Our lab/spaniel ("spanador") hair gets stuck on everything too, its a pain.

Our dogs go swimming, and by the time they get back to the car, they are still damp, but they are over the shaking stage.

On the topic of new cars, I wouldn't buy one new (well, I'm tempted as an employee can get 30% off new cars). Go the auctions and get a few year old one for half the price (seen '06 Omega Commodores for ~$15k at auctions).


----------



## theasxgorilla (2 August 2009)

awg said:


> *Cost the earth,* feel every bump on the road, one curb shot and they are trashed, they wear quicker than most...the handling advantages are overstated, unless you can drive like the Stig




Can attest to that.   Low profile tyres sitting on 19" rims. 370 EUR later I have a brand new front, left tyre on my BMW which needed to be replaced due to puncture. Ouch!


----------



## theasxgorilla (2 August 2009)

Boggo said:


> Then again you could buy a Volvo, they are built tough to protect Volvo drivers from Volvo drivers




I got a 2006 V70 earlier this year.  Diesel too of all things.  Gets about 1200 kms to a tank with motorway driving.  Bloody awesome!  And the driver comfort is unbelievable.  I heard a rumour that the front seats of a Volvo rate higher than those which go into an S class Mercedes.  I totally believe it, compared to my BMW where I get a sore butt/back after 2 hours, in the Volvo I can drive all day and feel nothing.  Awesome car.  Probably get an XC90 next... one of the best bang for buck SUVs out there IMO.


----------



## Bafana (2 August 2009)

Awesomandy said:


> Not many people drive that much though.
> Well, I bought a new car, and spend 3 hours a month in it. To this day, I'm still wondering why I did that.




Absolutely. Spend your money where you spend your life. Also doing it for tax reasons through work as well.


----------



## Smurf1976 (2 August 2009)

Awesomandy said:


> Not many people drive that much though.
> Well, I bought a new car, and spend 3 hours a month in it. To this day, I'm still wondering why I did that.



On the positive side, it shouldn't wear out anytime soon with such low usage. Just remember that it still needs regular servicing despite the low km.


----------

